# Driving maps



## mickymac (May 30, 2012)

Am sure this question has been answered already but here goes again. I will be going on an extended road trip throughout Thailand and as a compulsive per-planner I am looking for the best on-line source for both a paper and electronic (iPad) road map for Thailand.


----------



## stealthe (Dec 23, 2011)

mickymac said:


> Am sure this question has been answered already but here goes again. I will be going on an extended road trip throughout Thailand and as a compulsive per-planner I am looking for the best on-line source for both a paper and electronic (iPad) road map for Thailand.


You can bring your garmin to one of the electronic shop and they can put on Thai maps for you. Reason I say bring your own is that so you can hear promt in English unless you already understand Thai.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

I know zero about iPads etc. 

Is this the kind of thing you need - Thailand GPS by NAVFone

I've many times tried to help the 'lost tourist holding their map not knowing where to go'; something I've noted twice in recent months is that eg 'Printed 2011' does not mean the map has 2011 details and may just be a reprint of one several years old. First thing I look for on eastern Thailand maps are two bridges on the coast - opened in 2008, and absent on many a map, showing instead a 60km inland detour, gives an indication of the map's true date. 

I just checked the first three maps I got from Google and none of them show these bridges - at least your iPad ones should be current.

Happy travels.


----------



## mickymac (May 30, 2012)

*which bridges?*

Ok the only question I have is which bridges are you talking about. Thailand is a large country with many bridges..

Mikey

I know zero about iPads etc. 

Is this the kind of thing you need - Thailand GPS by NAVFone

I've many times tried to help the 'lost tourist holding their map not knowing where to go'; something I've noted twice in recent months is that eg 'Printed 2011' does not mean the map has 2011 details and may just be a reprint of one several years old. First thing I look for on eastern Thailand maps are two bridges on the coast - opened in 2008, and absent on many a map, showing instead a 60km inland detour, gives an indication of the map's true date. 

I just checked the first three maps I got from Google and none of them show these bridges - at least your iPad ones should be current.

Happy travels.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi - just an example; this coast is popular for cycling tourists and organised cycle tours with the 'new' coast highway complete with marked cycle lanes; since 2008 with bridges at (1) and (2) across the mouths of those two estuaries and a sealed road (completed July 2011) it's far more appealing for cyclists eg doing the ride from Koh Samet down to Koh Chang. We made a German cycle tourist a little sad recently when we met him at Laem Sing - he's taken the old route south, not aware of the coast road, apart from missing the scenery/beaches he'd had to risk a few hours on a very busy Sukhumvit 3, best avoided imo

And a note on place names; this map uses Chanta Buri - most commonly it is Chanthaburi, but also Chantaburi (the missing, silent h) and sometimes Juntaburi. Many places have similar variations. I prefer not to admit to an error I once made involving Klaeng and Khlung which are different sides of the city . . . 

All adds to the adventure!


----------

